# Substitute for Delrin



## Dale Allen (Nov 24, 2012)

I made these threaded fitting out of Delrin mainly to see how it would go.
They work fine but to use them I will need to mechanically fasten them to the tubes because there does not seem to be any readily available adhesives for this stuff.
Can anyone suggest a substitute material that can be easily glued?  I like the Delrin because it is a little bit soft but holds it's shape after cutting the threads.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm confused with what you are trying to do, what are these for?


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 24, 2012)

*Delrin/Actel are the same thing, it is naturally lubricated. Nylon may be of use. There are 100's of assorted plastics with properties that are as different as night and day. A little more info may be of help.  Polypropylene has some of the same properties.
*ADHESIVES for DELRIN and ACETAL

Loctite Epoxy Plastic Bonder from Loctite Adhesives

Here are two better known sources.
:clown:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 24, 2012)

He is using them for threaded cap inserts.


----------

